# Uses for extra specialty malt



## azzachaz (2/8/19)

A friend of mine was at a fire sale of a closing down local brewery and brought me some malt. 
Unfortunately he didnt know the difference between base and speciality malt so now I have about 60kg of 'brown', 'black', and 'roasted barley' malts.

What can I do with it?

Can it be processed into something a bit longer lasting or am i going to end up having to toss it?

I full grain brew once every 2-3 months so it would take me a long time to use in my own brews


----------



## DU99 (2/8/19)

Porters/dark Ale,Stout..ask brewers near you would they like some


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (2/8/19)

The brown can be used in styles up to 50% ie a brown ale. It’s a great malt.

Black is a highly misunderstood malt, but again it is hard to use in high proportions. In the right beer style you could make up 10-20% of the grist with black malt.

Roast barley can only be used in stouts as a serious proportion of the grist.


----------



## ThirstyFish (3/8/19)

There's a Canberra Brewers meeting on Wednesday. You might be able to offload some there. Or I could for you.

https://www.canberrabrewers.com.au/


----------



## Garfield (3/8/19)

Unmilled it will store for a while (24 months maybe?) but will then lose some flavour as well as mash efficiency. If you know someone with a still then make a few high gravity washes and get your whisky on! 

Otherwise post it up for sale on here if it's fresh enough


----------



## azzachaz (3/8/19)

ThirstyFish said:


> There's a Canberra Brewers meeting on Wednesday. You might be able to offload some there. Or I could for you.
> 
> https://www.canberrabrewers.com.au/



Great idea. I have a heap of large Ikea zip lock bags. Should I break it down into 1 or 2kg bags?(or something else).


----------



## azzachaz (3/8/19)

Garfield said:


> If you know someone with a still then make a few high gravity washes and get your whisky on!


I'm glad I posted. I hadn't thought of this as I usually to sugar washes for spirits. Great idea!


----------



## ThirstyFish (3/8/19)

azzachaz said:


> Great idea. I have a heap of large Ikea zip lock bags. Should I break it down into 1 or 2kg bags?(or something else).



Either would be fine. Easier to use large quantities of the brown than the black or roasted barley.


----------



## azzachaz (5/8/19)

ThirstyFish said:


> Either would be fine. Easier to use large quantities of the brown than the black or roasted barley.



I cant make the meeting Wed, but I can bag up the malts for someone to pick up? Let me know if you're interested. I can provide unmilled/milled if you let me know.
Dont want it to go to waste.

I did a brew with the brown on the weekend. Only got to 1.032 so (as expected) i'm going to be lucky to get to 2% ABV. That's a lot of work to get whiskey so I dont think I will do another run.


----------

